# Fuel Line Flare Nuts -> where to get??



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a source for the M14x1.5 flare nuts (for 8mm / 5/16" tubing) used on our fuel lines. My local dealership said they cant get them (though i dont see how this is possible..) I can get ones at a local autoparts store, but the threaded portion isnt long enough to tighten the flare for most connections. These were the AGS ones seen here:
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...se-Stick-Co-_17191327-P_N4015A_A|GRP2037_____

Anyone?


----------

